# Modern Arnis Minute Episode #12 Up & Down vs Rompida



## James Miller (Jan 2, 2013)

Modern Arnis Minute Episode #12 Up & Down vs Rompida


This episode is the difference between Up & Down and Rompida, as well as the proper use.

​


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2013)

I didn't get up-and-down for a long time, but a side-of-blade sweep/clear made sense when I saw it. It took me a few minutes the first time to connect the two motions!


----------



## geezer (Jan 19, 2013)

I enjoyed that clip. In the FMA system I trained we also use "up and down", although we call _that_ movement "rompida" or just "rip". The only difference is that we try to "pick" or "rip" with the tip of the blade on the upstroke as well as deflecting a strike. (What Datu Tim calls "rompida" with the blade reversing to cut both up and down would be our "vertical figure-8" or "10-11 figure 8"). I really like this "up and down" movement --it is so direct and efficient.


----------

